# Looking for work - Des Moines, Ia



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking to sub for someone in the central Iowa area. Prefer Des Moines and the suburbs but willing to negotiate.

Have a 2011 F250 PSD with a 8' pro plus, snow blower, and a 1 million dollar insurance policy. I do not have a spreader and do not want to put one on my truck. 

3 yrs experience pushing commercial and residential, prefer commercial. Available 24/7.

Thanks for your time,
Andrew


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you still looking for work?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm still looking.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

I sent you a PM with my #, So give me a call when you can.


----------



## Packersfan1961 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm looking to sub for someone in the Des Moines and the suburbs
30 yrs experience pushing commercial and residential and commercial.
Let me know. Thanks


----------



## DesMoines2500 (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't PM Dodgefan but I'm in Des Moines Iowa as well and looking for a subbing job. 515 707 2621. 

-Dave.


----------



## winfield.acres (Mar 4, 2013)

Wanting to get in touch with you about you truck mount. I have a the same mount and truck body style. Only an hour away and would like to take a look if I could. Would really appreciate a phone call. 515 835 9086. Thanks again


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

This looks like a thread hi-jacking topic lol.


----------

